# how much??



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

height- 5ft 4

bf- 5%

how many cals to bulk??


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

weight?


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

3000-3500 cal are enough im the same height my weight is 12.5 stone or 80 kg


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

BF - 5%?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> BF - 5%?


Someone is either in contest condition or very very confused.


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

52 kg and i have had my bf done by a doctor, nutritionist and both 7 site measurements were consistant.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I highly doubt your 5% when you don't even know how many cals to bulk.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

jordan92 said:


> 52 kg and i have had my bf done by a doctor, nutritionist and both 7 site measurements were consistant.


 Well i stand corrected then.

Are you naturally that lean?


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

yep, check my photos out


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jordan92 said:


> yep, check my photos out


Probably more like 8% I'd say. Scary skinny in the first photo. Made some good improvements since then. Do you have a high metabolism or just eat like a girl? :lol:


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Probably more like 8% I'd say. Scary skinny in the first photo. Made some good improvements since then. Do you have a high metabolism or just eat like a girl? :lol:


routine-

3 x fb a week

3x3mile run

2xboxing

food-

breakfast; 40g oats, pear strawberries

snack; apple, weight gainer(sci-mx)

lunch- 90 g pasta, 240g prawns, veg

snack- same

tea- same as dinner

pre and post workout have O.N 100% whey shake.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jordan92 said:


> routine-
> 
> 3 x fb a week
> 
> ...


So it was the 2nd one then? lol

Add about 2000cals and you should start gaining  . Also switch the prawns for some BEEF! What are we, cutting? lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^ second that


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

Add about 2000cals and you should start gaining

im eating 3000-3200 a day atm, inconsistent gains though!!

increase 500 first?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jordan92 said:


> Add about 2000cals and you should start gaining
> 
> im eating 3000-3200 a day atm, inconsistent gains though!!
> 
> increase 500 first?


Yeah do that. And drop the prawns :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

There's no way the food you posted is 3200 calories mate! Not on your nelly.

Edit: In fact, i've just seen you've weight gainer in there, so it might well be, but if i were you i'd drop that sugar laden crap and get some proper food down your neck.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> There's no way the food you posted is 3200 calories mate! Not on your nelly.


I thought that too lol. I think there's 2 types of skinny people - those with fast metabolisms and those who have small appetites and massively overestimate what they eat. IE the "I can eat whatever I want" brigade, who actually only eat a biscuit and a big mac every day. So I think my estimate of an extra 2000cals may not be too far off lol.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

you want to times you body weight in lb's by 18 to work out your cal's a day,

and you will need atlest 1 gram of protion pr lb of body weight a day.

15-20% of you cal's shod come from good fat's


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I thought that too lol. I think there's 2 types of skinny people - those with fast metabolisms and those who have small appetites and massively overestimate what they eat. IE the "I can eat whatever I want" brigade, who actually only eat a biscuit and a big mac every day. So I think my estimate of an extra 2000cals may not be too far off lol.


i use food focus to track my cals, btw my weight gainer and proteins are 1500 cals a day alone...


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Get some oats, blend them and whack them in with your shakes. If your havin 3 shakes a day you can get an extra 800cals from this. Depending on how much u add.


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Get some oats, blend them and whack them in with your shakes. If your havin 3 shakes a day you can get an extra 800cals from this. Depending on how much u add.


i currently have two weight gainers and two protein shakes.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

What ones are you using? ad how long have you been using them for?


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

sci-mx mass system


----------

